# Me presento



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, Me presento, soy del norte de México, hace 4 semanas un conocido me vendió una bici de montaña FS por 350 USA dlls, es una Rockhopper specialized, como se que el sabe un poco de esto le comente que queria comprar una nueva, para ser exacto quería una una Trek fuel EX9 pero el me desanimo un poco, me comento que mejor empezara con una bici no muy cara y que partiera de esa, también me comento que seguramente no me gustaría ver mi bici nueva totalmente raspada en apenas unos cuantos días, cosa que se me hizo un tanto lógico, fue cuando me comento que el me podía vender una de las que el tenia a un precio "decente" 300 dlls AHORITA YA y 50 después, pensé 350 vs 2000???? :skep: haciendo la historia larga corta le di el dinero y en un rato mas ya tenia la bici en casa, los primeros días como que no me adaptaba como que tenia un no se que que no me gustaba, conforme fue pasando el tiempo ya le tome un poco de cariño, hora después de algunos ajustes y unas cuantas partes de eBay pienso quedármela un buen tiempo, de momento me encuentro en Amarillo Tx en casa de mis padres, por aca hay muy buenos lugares para las FS. un saludo a todos :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bienvenido, camarada!!!

No se como ande de precio la Rockhopper, pero el consejo es acertado. Para empezar, mejor una bici baras, de buena calidad... eso si, debe gustarte o no la vas a agarrar con la misma fe.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

bienvenido undergroundrider al mtbr...

y no te preocupes, si no raspas tu bici entonces no tiene chiste :thumbsup:


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

rrl said:


> No se como ande de precio la Rockhopper, pero el consejo es acertado. Para empezar, mejor una bici baras, de buena calidad... eso si, debe gustarte o no la vas a agarrar con la misma fe.





rrl said:


> bienvenido undergroundrider al mtbr...
> 
> y no te preocupes, si no raspas tu bici entonces no tiene chiste :thumbsup:





Warp said:


> Bienvenido, camarada!!!
> 
> Muchas gracias por esa bienvenida chavos, pues si como ya lo comente, ese cuadro no me conveniencia del todo, aparte que el cuadro es un 16" y yo mido 1.73 en pies es algo asi como 5'8 Si no mal recuerdo, creo que en realidad me corresponde uno de 17 o 17.5" pero eso lo solucione con adaptador de los cuernos un poco mas largo, le ordene el de 120.mm y le quite el de 90 que tenia así que mejoro mucho, hoy le instale un poste del asiento que tiene una inclinación de 5° hacia atrás y creo que hora tengo espacio de sobra, de momento no creo poderles aportar mucho puesto que soy nuevo en estos menesteres, de hecho no les extrañe si me ven por este foro preguntando cosas, he aprendiendo mucho en pocos días sin embargo se que el camino es largo. Yo se que este hilo "suckea" sin fotos así que en cuanto pueda les muestro algunas que recién saque, saludos y gracias de nuevo por la bienvenida!


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, pues como lo comente, estas fotos las tome en el paseo de este domingo, la presentación oficial de mi Cleta, saludos.

























Para los que quieran ver la galería completa Click aqui


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

pues para ser una 2002 parece que la acabas de sacar de la tienda. la verdad por el precio que dices que pagaste estuvo super bien la pura orquilla le llega al precio, por cierto muy buenas fotos de donde son exactamente?? y gracias por compartir


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow!!

Ojala yo hubiera empezado con una de esas!

Es un cleton... disfrutala!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Undergroundrider said:


> Hola, pues como lo comente, estas fotos las tome en el paseo de este domingo, la presentación oficial de mi Cleta, saludos.


Comparto la opinión de Warp, muchos hubiésemos querido empezar con una bicicleta como esa. Enhorabuena, disfrútala y sigue compartiendo fotos como estas, con esos paisajes hermosos... :thumbsup:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

a mi tambien se me cayeron los calzones =)...muy buena bici undergroundrider. felicidades!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

por 350 USD... hasta yo la compraba y eso que no al necesito!!!

Felicidades, muy buena cleta por lo que se puede ver.

Se ve bueno el trail. Esa tarima que se en la segunda foto es para sentarse o para rodar? como te subes a ella?


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

Gracias a todos por los buenos comentarios, aclaro que la bici no estaba en las condiciones que esta ahora, es por eso que comentaba en el post anterior ( despues de unas cuantas partes que compre en eBay  ) la bici en si estaba en buenas condiciones mecánicas, pero con algunos componentes no muy buenos que digamos, esta es la lista de partes que le compre, todas nuevas a excepción de la horquilla.

Horquilla 2009 FOX F100 RLC
2009 Fox Float RP23 7.875x2.0 
Easton Stem 120 mm 31.8
Bontrager Flat Handle Bars A 620mm
Thomson Elite Seatpost 30.9
Sram X0 Twist shifters 
Sram X0 Carbon Rear Derailleur
Sram PG 980 9 speed 11-34 Cassette 
Avid Speed Dial 7 Brake Lever Set
Maxxis Larsen TT 26x2.35 MaxxPro Aramid bead
Inner Tubes KENDA 26" x 1.9 - 2.125"
Seguramente por ahy se me escapa algo pero de momento es de lo que me acuerdo, en el amortiguador trasero si hice una modificación un tanto rara, la bici esta diseñada para un Fox float de 6.5x1.5 cosa que no me agradaba pa'nada por que los col gantes pegaban en las rocas fácilmente, es por eso que me anime a jugármela con un amortiguador mucho mas largo, obviamente no le quedo al instante, pero como soy in tanto terco y hasta cierto punto hábil en cuan to a desarmadores y las tuercas se refiere pues finalmente entro como guante, con eso gane varios centímetros de altura y con la horquilla también mucho mas alta que la original terminaron haciendo la diferencia, desde entonces los colgantes no han topado en ninguna roca.

El nombre de este lugar es *http://www.palodurocanyon.com/#* se encuentra en un suburbio se la cd de Amarillo Tx masomenos a unos 30 minutos
de casa de mis padres, en realidad no creo que las fotos le hagan justicia a este bonito lugar, los amaneceres ahy son impresionantes el olor el color de su tierra es único, lo recomiendo ampliamente esta muy bien cuidado y adaptado con muchas facilidades incluso hasta con regaderas y lugares para acampar toda la noche, de hecho vienen chavos de otros estados a hacer este recorrido en MTB estos "Trails" estan clasificados dependiendo tus habilidades, salu2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

ritopc said:


> por 350 USD... hasta yo la compraba y eso que no al necesito!!!
> 
> Felicidades, muy buena cleta por lo que se puede ver.
> 
> Se ve bueno el trail. Esa tarima que se en la segunda foto es para sentarse o para rodar? como te subes a ella?


Si efectivamente de una Montañita saltas a una roca plana, de ahy directo a esa tarima delgadita acto seguido te lanzas por on declive que esta medio extremo ( almenos para mi) jaja pero si se ve divertido alomejor para la otra me animo, saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Undergroundrider said:


> en el amortiguador trasero si hice una modificación un tanto rara, la bici esta diseñada para un Fox float de 6.5x1.5 cosa que no me agradaba pa'nada por que los col gantes pegaban en las rocas fácilmente, es por eso que me anime a jugármela con un amortiguador mucho mas largo, obviamente no le quedo al instante, pero como soy in tanto terco y hasta cierto punto hábil en cuan to a desarmadores y las tuercas se refiere pues finalmente entro como guante, con eso gane varios centímetros de altura y con la horquilla también mucho mas alta que la original terminaron haciendo la diferencia, desde entonces los colgantes no han topado en ninguna roca.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

otra opcion es que uses un crankset con 170mm tal vez de momento tienes 175mm, de hecho hay unos 165mm pero son solamente dobles que los usan para down hill.... suerte y saludos


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

----------------------

Mi estimado UGR :
[/QUOTE]Se me hace que en el asunto del amortiguador si te aceleraste , precisamente los fabricantes diseñan las suspensiones traseras en gran parte pensando en el largo del shock (ojo a ojo ) y en el shock body , bieletas , pivotes etc. , es decir todo el funcionamiento de la suspension ( compresion, rate , etc. ) está basada en la correcta especificación de los diferentes componentes .


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Gracias por el consejo, Tienes razón en lo que me comentas, algo de eso me paso por la mente antes de ordenar este amortiguador, es por eso que decidí comprarle el rp23 ya que tienes mas oportunidad en cuanto a ajustes se refiere, teniendo en cuenta que el angulo de la suspensión cambia totalmente, se mejora o la sacas de angulo por completo, pero afortunadamente en este caso me fue bien dentro de lo que cabe por que veo que si amortigua igual o mejor que el que tenia, ademas soy nuevo no creo llevar al limite este cuadro, para eso aun falta mucho, así que de momento no le exigiré gran cosa, me comentabas también sobre el angulo del tubo del asiento, fíjate que este cuadro se levanta de una manera uniforme hacia arriba y al meterle una horquilla mas grande se compenso el angulo frontal del cuadro así que por ese lado no se vio afectado, al menos eso es lo que creo, también lo que podría hacer es comprar los empaques del amortiguador original ya que no le dura mucho la compresión e instalarselo y ver cual es la diferencia, Last biker te mando un daludo y gracias por el soporte:thumbsup:


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

foesfoesfxr said:


> otra opcion es que uses un crankset con 170mm tal vez de momento tienes 175mm, de hecho hay unos 165mm pero son solamente dobles que los usan para down hill.... suerte y saludos


Esa podría ser otra opción, buena idea, pero de momento creo que asi quedo bien, veremos si mas adelante le cambio el Crankset por uno mas liviano, saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Undergroundrider said:


> ----------------------
> 
> Mi estimado UGR :


Se me hace que en el asunto del amortiguador si te aceleraste , precisamente los fabricantes diseñan las suspensiones traseras en gran parte pensando en el largo del shock (ojo a ojo ) y en el shock body , bieletas , pivotes etc. , es decir todo el funcionamiento de la suspension ( compresion, rate , etc. ) está basada en la correcta especificación de los diferentes componentes .

the last biker.


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Gracias por el consejo, Tienes razón en lo que me comentas, algo de eso me paso por la mente antes de ordenar este amortiguador, es por eso que decidí comprarle el rp23 ya que tienes mas oportunidad en cuanto a ajustes se refiere, teniendo en cuenta que el angulo de la suspensión cambia totalmente, se mejora o la sacas de angulo por completo, pero afortunadamente en este caso me fue bien dentro de lo que cabe por que veo que si amortigua igual o mejor que el que tenia, ademas soy nuevo no creo llevar al limite este cuadro, para eso aun falta mucho, así que de momento no le exigiré gran cosa, me comentabas también sobre el angulo del tubo del asiento, fíjate que este cuadro se levanta de una manera uniforme hacia arriba y al meterle una horquilla mas grande se compenso el angulo frontal del cuadro así que por ese lado no se vio afectado, al menos eso es lo que creo, también lo que podría hacer es comprar los empaques del amortiguador original ya que no le dura mucho la compresión e instalarselo y ver cual es la diferencia, Last biker te mando un daludo y gracias por el soporte:thumbsup:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UGR :

Pues sí , de hecho tu puedes ver físicamente las alteraciones que produce el shock mas grande y sentir las alteraciones y el desempeño al rodar .

Es interesante el asunto .

Esas RH FSR tenían 3 pulgadas de recorrido trasero con el shock de 6.5 x 1.5 , al momento de meterle un shock 7.875 x 2.0 le aventaste mas de una pulgada en el puro shock , en ese modelo de FSR la única bieleta que trae , mas bien funciona como soporte para dar rigidez lateral al shock , y no tanto para multiplicar distancias de viaje de la suspensión respecto al stroke del shock como sucede con algunos rocker arms , pero me imagino que está calculada para un shock de 6.5 x1.5 , la preocupación sería si la base donde se ancla la bieleta en lo que sería el seat tube tiene la suficiente resistencia .

En la foto noto ( aunque es foto y no es en vivo ) demasiado alto el bb incluso se ve mas alto que el eje de las ruedas , valdría la pena nada mas por ociosidad ver con la horquilla de 100 mms. de cuantos grados estamos hablando en el ángulo de la dirección .

Por otro lado un RP 23 es bastante mas adelantado que el Float original de ese modelo de bici e incorpora funciones que en la época de los Float R o RL o RC ni nos iimaginábamos que iban a existir .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tambien puedes usar un 7.5" X 2" o uno de esos Specialized 6.75" X 1.75" medio raros que venian en algunos modelos anteriores. El 7.875 X 2 si es bastante largo para el cuadro.

Otro pez con el amortiguador largo es que te hace muy vertical el angulo de direccion y la bici la vas a sentir MUY nerviosa. Incluso con la tijera mas larga.

Buscale... en Chainreactioncycles.com y cambriabike.com luego tienen amortiguadores "rezagados" en medidas raras. Por lo mismo, luego son relativamente baratas.

Otra opcion seria un TALAS usado... 

Y una opcion mas... y no quiero sonar pedante o presuntuoso, es en buen plan... aprende a pedalear. La tecnica apropiada es dar el pedalazo corto y despues llevar hacia atras el crank (como frenando en una bici de BMX) para pasar el obstaculo. Cuesta un webo y no siempre es practico... lo que es mas, la mayoria de los hubs traseros son medio lentos para eso, pero es la manera en que se supone que debe ser.


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado un RP 23 es bastante mas adelantado que el Float original de ese modelo de bici e incorpora funciones que en la época de los Float R o RL o RC ni nos iimaginábamos que iban a existir .

Saludos.

the last biker[/QUOTE]
Hola, no pienso echar en saco roto lo que me comentan, en otras palabras ustedes son los que saben de esto, la verdad ya me pusieron a pensar, creo que le le dare oportunidad a un 6.5x1.5 ya me dio curiosidad de ver como se comporta el de medida original, despues de todo puedo vender el que tiene instalado, no perdería gran cosa.
Pero me queda una duda, entonces en la horquilla si hay mas libertad de jugar con la altura de la misma? la original es de 80mm y la que tiene ahora es 100mm gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

Por otro lado un RP 23 es bastante mas adelantado que el Float original de ese modelo de bici e incorpora funciones que en la época de los Float R o RL o RC ni nos iimaginábamos que iban a existir .

Saludos.

the last biker[/quote]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola, no pienso echar en saco roto lo que me comentan, en otras palabras ustedes son los que saben de esto, la verdad ya me pusieron a pensar, creo que le le dare oportunidad a un 6.5x1.5 ya me dio curiosidad de ver como se comporta el de medida original, despues de todo puedo vender el que tiene instalado, no perdería gran cosa.
Pero me queda una duda, entonces en la horquilla si hay mas libertad de jugar con la altura de la misma? la original es de 80mm y la que tiene ahora es 100mm gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> Y una opcion mas... y no quiero sonar pedante o presuntuoso, es en buen plan...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Naaa Como cres, yo se que es en buen plan, todo lo contrario en verdad lo agradezco, yo se que hasta pedalear tiene su chiste, por ahy me encontre un diagrama ilustrado que masomenos te decia como, tambien creo que los puños pueden ayudar si los mueves con fuerza a la inversa de como aceleras una moto al momento que saltas es buena técnica?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Undergroundrider said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por otro lado un RP 23 es bastante mas adelantado que el Float original de ese modelo de bici e incorpora funciones que en la época de los Float R o RL o RC ni nos iimaginábamos que iban a existir .
> 
> Saludos. the last biker


Pero me queda una duda, entonces en la horquilla si hay mas libertad de jugar con la altura de la misma? la original es de 80mm y la que tiene ahora es 100mm gracias por adelantado.[/QUOTE]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UGB :
Con la horquilla si tienes mas chance de experimentar pero sin excederse , pasar de 80 a 100 mms. en tu bici lo que va a pasar es que va a estar mas relajado el ángulo de la dirección , posiblemente entre un grado y dos , lo cual hara la bici mas estable , y quizá un poquito mas lenta de reacción al dar vuelta , pero no creo que nada significativo .

Ya que estás en USA , podrías mandar tu shock original a Push y que te lo pongan al tiro , esas bicis Specialized como la tuya tenían el diseño original de las primeras Stumpjumper FSR XC , que en su momento fueron la ley como dobles para XC , hoy en día la Stumpy es mas trailbike que xc .

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------

